# Nikon D5300 for beginner



## bad_till_bones (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi,

This would be my first DSLR.

Freinds advices and some R&D have brought me to Nikon D5300.

How is it?  or any other choice in the same budget?

I would prefer WI-FI.  And I would have loved the touchscreen feature; but to my knowledge D5300 does not have touchscreen.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 12, 2017)

Further, seems Nikon D5500 has touchscreen....

Now it is - D5300 or D5500 or D5600?

Or if you guys suggest any other option.


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2017)

D5500 and D5600 costs about the same. For better connectivity, go for D5600.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 12, 2017)

nac said:


> D5500 and D5600 costs about the same. For better connectivity, go for D5600.



Thanks.

1. Which lens combination do you suggest as a beginner?

2. Any other option or is it the best in the given budget?


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2017)

Start with the lens that bundled with, i.e., kit lens 18-55mm. As you start shooting, you will figure out what kinda photography you want to pursue. Then you can pick a new lens based on your interest/need.

750D is another DSLR which comes around the same price bracket. One of the significant advantage is it's user interface.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 12, 2017)

750D is heavier.... Battery life is low.... And no Bluetooth.... 

Seems Nikon D5600 is fine. 

And lastly, it is worth going for D5600 than D5500?


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2017)

What's the price difference you see between the two? I think it's about ~2k diff. Yeah, it's worth that 2k premium.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks mate....

Just noticed....

Low Light ISO of D5500 is 1438 against 1306 in D5600.  Will this make any big difference?


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2017)

Don't go by those numbers. Even if you do, the difference is not much and I don't think one can tell the difference if they see the images side by side.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks mate....

I will finalize Nikon D5600.

I hope this is what we call basic kit -

*www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B01N6H41JP/r...ikon+D5600&dpPl=1&dpID=51DE4FICRGL&ref=plSrch


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes, 18-55 is the basic kit lens.

Post your photographs after you get your DSLR.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 12, 2017)

nac said:


> Yes, 18-55 is the basic kit lens.
> 
> Post your photographs after you get your DSLR.


Sure mate and thanks.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 13, 2017)

One last help.... 

Help me find the best online deal for Nikon D5600 with 18-55 mm lens.


----------



## nac (Dec 13, 2017)

bad_till_bones said:


> One last help....
> 
> Help me find the best online deal for Nikon D5600 with 18-55 mm lens.


Check if there is any christmas/end of year offers. Paytm had some good offers around diwali time, probably they may have some now.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 13, 2017)

nac said:


> Check if there is any christmas/end of year offers. Paytm had some good offers around diwali time, probably they may have some now.


Thanks mate....


----------



## sonali456 (May 10, 2018)

It's a great beginner camera. We already had a Nikon camera in the family. So it meant better sense to buy the same brand Light weight and good ergonomics.


----------

